# My Planted 29g Log



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Well it all started when i started to get into pirnahas again, then got addicated to plant tanks, so here my first planted tank. I also got a 55g planted P tank in the works not going post any pictures until it grow some more. So heres pictures of my 29g. Yes i know i need a background, my foreground needs to grow and some other too. Its been up for alittle over a month now. Any suggestion or comments are welcome.









Specs :

Size : 29 Gallon 30x12x18

Lighting : Coralife PC 2x65 6700k

C02 : Hagen C02 + DYI 2L bottle.

Substrate : Bottom Layer - Dusted pre-soaked Shultz peat 
Next Layer - 40/60 Mix of Shultz aquatic plant soil with SeaChem Flourite
Top Layer - Tahitian Moon Black Sand with Flourite

Fertilizers : Greg Watsons - CSM+B, KN03, KH2P04, K2S04, Flourish Iron

Fishes : 6 Neon Tetras
4 Harlequin Rasbora Tetras
4 Glo-Lite Tetras
4 Albino Glo-Lite Tetras
2 Blood Fin Tetras
6 Otocinclus
2 Albino Chocolate Plecos (Being Moved soon)

Plants : Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia 'Green' 
Heteranthera zosterifoli
Rotala macandra 'green' 
Rotala macandra 'narrow leaf'
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia arcuata
Bacopa caroliniana 
Limnophilia aromatica
Proserpinaca palustris
Eichhornia diversifolia
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hydrocotyle leukocephala
Cabomba caroliniana var. caroliniana
Vesicularia ferriei
Vesicularia montagne
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Eleocharis acicularis
Riccia fluitans
Ranunclus papulentus
Sagittaria subulata










Front










Left Side










Right Side










Right to Left


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking nice, great job


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

looks very beautiful !


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome, all u need is a nice background.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

yup, probabaly adding it tomorrow if i got time.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

tank looks great.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good i would add some taller plants at the back and in the sides
, i prefer a black background or a solid colour to any of the cheap scenery type ones, but a molded rock or wood type one looks verygood. i also like screen with javamoss or something like that,,, or cork


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looks good!

do you mind if I put my .02$ in? there are some things I would like to share

BTW, how long has that tank been setup, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ya, i was going get a solid black or light blue background.

And

Of course Dippy's you comments are always welcomed. and it been up for i would say 2 months now?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi HaN

2 months>? hmm..

What is your CO2 reading in the tank? It is going to have to be very stable with all that light. I would absolutely suggest using pressurized ASAP.
If you can't get one soon, I would suggest using flourish excell to counter any drop in CO2.

Also, I noticed that you are not dosing micro nutrients.. everything else, but not micros.. I suggest the CSM+B, or flourish comprehensive.. (flourish is better, but more $$)

You must have to dose quite a bit in that tank daily to keep up with the light.. Do you? what is your fert. sched?

How much peat did you add to the bottom? Did you add mulm to the cap on the peat? did you cap the mulm? --This is a very good idea, being that you have macrandra, arcuata, HC, and Ranunclus papulentus.

It will help those along..

again, looks good HaN, hope it does well!! keep us posted!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hi HaN
> 
> 2 months>? hmm..
> 
> ...


My c02 reading is 23ppm according to the ph/kh chart, that was before i added the other 2L bottle which was right before i posted this thread. Also i was going pressized c02 on the tank to but i'm limited on money right now, maybe a couple of weeks? I actully might just turn off a switch if i see any indication of alge. To reduce the lighting down to only 65 watts. But so far nothing. I'll keep my eye on it.

Yes i does CSM-B i forgot to add that









My Sched. -
Mon, Wedn, Fri. - potassium nitrate, mono potassium phosphate, Potassium Sulfate
Tues,Thurs, Sat. - CSM+B And Flourish iron
Sunday - Water change

And i dusted the bottom with peat, and def used mulm after you advised me to







, and yup caped it with the aquatic soil about a 1". The good part is the macrandra, arcuata, Ranunclus are growing very well, i only started with like 3-4 stems of each and now there double that, so i must of did something right







. The HC i just planted and my alge eaters keep messing it up.

and i'll def keep ya guys updated. Lastly thx for all the help Dippy's


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great job HaN..

The only problems I can forsee is Co2 issues, and balancing the tank... The light is very high

Where are you from? if in the USA, I might be able to get you some great plants for shipping costs.. not just yet tho


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

yup i do see the same thing, i will probabaly just turn off a switch and keep it ya only 2.2wpg. I'm in Mass, only like 4 hrs away from you?







. And that would be great just let me know when your trimming


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

That is a great looking tank!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You've got a great looking tank. 
I'm thinking of a smaller planted tank


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

thx guys


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Update : i got a light blue background, today


















With flash










w/o Flash

I also turn off a switch, after dippy's warned me about and in case the c02 starts to bottom out i won't get a crazy amount of alge. So now it only 65watt over the 29g. 2.2Wpg. Anyone know if the plant will still grow at the same rate? And how do i propagate Eichhornia diversifolia, just cut it down and and replant? it such a weird plant, doesn't it require high light?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> Update : i got a light blue background, today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't have to turn off a light, as long as you are checking your co2 levels, or knowing your levels, and keeping your system up and running good.

The plants will grow in 2.2 wpg, but not at the same rate. Slower. When you have less light, you can fertilize less.

To propagate the diversafolia, cut off the side shoots and plant them. 3-4" are best. If there are no side shoots, cut the stem just over a leaf node, and plant. The old plant should start growing 2 shoots where you lopped it off.









lol if you ever need to get rid of some of that Hydrocotyle leukocephala, let me know.. great plant!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> You really don't have to turn off a light, as long as you are checking your co2 levels, or knowing your levels, and keeping your system up and running good.
> 
> The plants will grow in 2.2 wpg, but not at the same rate. Slower. When you have less light, you can fertilize less.
> 
> ...


ic, well i also added another 2L bottle today just to keep everything more stable so i can easly swap bottle and ect. Ya the diversafolia is weird, they grew lengthy and with barly any leaves and i was just going just cut the top off but didnt want to take chance beofre i ask, as you can see they are growing way to tall. And i'll def will let you know if i need to trim down the leukoephla. just got it 2 weeks ago







and it made a nice addition to the back corner. Lastly i should be getting pressurized c02 for that tank w/o a mnoth or so. Any recommened diffuser? i got the internal power reactor currently for the 55g seem pretty nice but a bit bulky for the 29g.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a glass diffuser for my 10g, and I use a tiny powerhead to blow the bubbles all around the tank


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

sweet i just found a smaller version of the one i got http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr210.html







probabaly going get that one.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

eck, i think i'm getting some alge on my ranunculus, looks like BBA. grayishgreen fuzzy looking like on it eck...and some on my dwarf sag. help! that of the unbalence levels of c02 i'm guessing huh?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> eck, i think i'm getting some alge on my ranunculus, looks like BBA. grayishgreen fuzzy looking like on it eck...and some on my dwarf sag. help! that of the unbalence levels of c02 i'm guessing huh?


BBA does like to attack when CO2 levels are low.. Get Excell in there pronto, trust me.. if you already use it, try adding a bit more..

it would be wise to check all nutrient levels that you can.. remember that algea problems happen sometimes, and they can be dealt with ..much better at times when we don't panic.. and logically approach the problem with the attitude that you will get rid of it, after you find the problem..

ya, get pressurized ASAP in there.. when you get it, if you dont want to use excell.., wean your tank off of it slowly instead of completely eliminating it after you get CO2

If you have DIY, maybe increase the # of reactors, and find a way to blow the bubbles all over your tank better..


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ya, i cant afford anything right now especially presurized c02, but in a week or so i was thinking of gettin excel and that reactor. That would a slowly but surly way of gettin the presurizzed system.


----------



## barnacles (Dec 31, 2005)

love the planted tank :laugh: hey i also own an sti ('04)







are you on www.iwsti.com?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

haha thx, nope i'm on clubwrx.net, but i'm registed to it. barly ever on iwsti.com


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Updated Picture 2-23-06

i Added few plants also remove some, i'm still fighting some alge (Staghorn and BBA). And i'm, convinced it because of low c02. Tomorrow i should be getting a shipment of excell, also i should have pressurized c02 with in 3 weeks.










oh ya i got to trim the Bacopa caroliniana and Eichhornia diversifolia








Also i should have picture of my 55g up soon to (Fighting some BBA alge, i can't get the c02 to stay at the same levels yet). And i have a 5.5g with fiddler crabs which died, so i had extra Flourite left so that is in the works for some plants also


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I really like the scape, it is very natural looking.. great eye!

from the pic, everything doesnt look too bad at all!

Except I know from experience that HC likes to get wierd algea, if it does not have soft, acidic water, and lots of CO2.

Excell will help! -also try and wean your tank off of excell when you get your CO2. 
sudden changes are usually not welcomed, expecially with stuff like excell.. it seems to me anyways


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I really like the scape, it is very natural looking.. great eye!
> 
> from the pic, everything doesnt look too bad at all!
> 
> ...


Thx Dippys, ya the HC like finally settled in then boom the Alge is like getting ahold of it, but it still growing very very slowly. i Hope Excel can cure the alge and help the growth







And i'll make sure to slowly weaken dose of excel when i get the pressurized c02.

oh ya if the HC doesn't take off after the excel. I planted like 3 planlets of Glosso in there and it took off real good.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I like glosso.. looks great.. but I had to get rid of mine, because it was touchy(algea magnet), and I have a compressus in the tank so not many algea eaters are welcome lol --he just killed the last SAE..

I went with Elatine triandra, and it is doing much better than the glosso did. It seems to be more resistant to algea, or it is plain easier to grow

excell/press CO2 will help that issue, but not dosing issues. So if you get the CO2 and you still get algea, you know it is something else.

4wpg, and you have that little bit of algea... im thinking CO2 issue all the way


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I like glosso.. looks great.. but I had to get rid of mine, because it was touchy(algea magnet), and I have a compressus in the tank so not many algea eaters are welcome lol --he just killed the last SAE..
> 
> I went with Elatine triandra, and it is doing much better than the glosso did. It seems to be more resistant to algea, or it is plain easier to grow
> 
> ...


ic, i seen the elatine in your pictures, do you grow it exactly like glosso? and ya it kind of alot of alge haha but i def. think it the c02 since it not always the same level. I just started dosing excel today i'll update in a week or longer. wish me luck


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It will certainly help, if not erradicate the problem, if you are dosing correctly, in which it seems that you are!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

alittle update : started dosing excel and wow... only one day and the BBA and staghorn is starting to turn red and purpleish/blue. And rubs off easly now i'm so excited it works!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> alittle update : started dosing excel and wow... only one day and the BBA and staghorn is starting to turn red and purpleish/blue. And rubs off easly now i'm so excited it works!


this just does not suprise me at all..

lol excellent!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

i lover excel now hahahahha


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> i lover excel now hahahahha


lol ya, as you would love pressurized CO2


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

yup hahah i still cant seem to get the presurized c02 on my 55g right


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> yup hahah i still cant seem to get the presurized c02 on my 55g right


what's up with it?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

well according to the direction it said to get the right gauge to 7psi or below (topgun regulator) and i did but ever time it would start up again the next day it would be such a slow rate of bubbles. But i think i got it, i set the Psi to like 30 and it is working good so far.

But for a New update and good news, i got a new job and i brought presurized c02 for the tank also yay! just finshed setting it up.







Also, the excel treatment has been very very good. 5 days and now almost all the BBA and staghorn has turned purplish white and starting to just disappear.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> well according to the direction it said to get the right gauge to 7psi or below (topgun regulator) and i did but ever time it would start up again the next day it would be such a slow rate of bubbles. But i think i got it, i set the Psi to like 30 and it is working good so far.
> 
> But for a New update and good news, i got a new job and i brought presurized c02 for the tank also yay! just finshed setting it up.
> 
> ...


HAH!!

Great news! can't wait to see the updated pics, once you get your CO2 issues all worked out.. --I think this tank will be quite spiffy once everything gets balanced!

You are comming down home stretch!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

yup, about another month and the tnak should be nice and balanced!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> yup, about another month and the tnak should be nice and balanced!


I can't wait to see all your overgrowth..









I'll trade ya some plants!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

sounds good to me


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Had some time to today so heres an update:. ALL the BBA and Staghorn alge is gone with the help of some Excel spot treatment and getting my pressurized c02. So here some updated pictures









Open Tank View









Right side









Left side









Bloodfin Tetra, Red Phantom Tetra, and a 1" Albino Bristlenose









Before Full Tank View









After Full Tank View









Aonther Tank view


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hahahahaaa!

Great job, you are done.. lol.. great job again!

I am glad to see your tank doing so well now! This is good news to me!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Your tank looks awesome! I'm glad you stuck with it and conquered teh algae! I'll have to start a some bba spot treatment when the excel I ordered arrives too, glad to see another success story with that stuff


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

The Tank looks awesome, good job


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Update : New fish additions 2x Tanichthys albonubes (white clouds), 2x Boehlkea fredcochui (Blue tetras), and 2x Lepidarchus adonis Tetras(Jelly beans tetras)


















Full tank views

Edited : oh ya don't mind the hoses, i had a sigh of green water and attacked it before it got bad, going remove it sunday.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN--
I will say again that you are doing excellent, and glad to see your tanks progress!


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> HaN--
> I will say again that you are doing excellent, and glad to see your tanks progress!


thx dippys, soon you'll see the 55g planted P tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> HaN--
> I will say again that you are doing excellent, and glad to see your tanks progress!


thx dippys, soon you'll see the 55g planted P tank








[/quote]
--told you it is addicting!! How many more are ya planning LOL


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> HaN--
> I will say again that you are doing excellent, and glad to see your tanks progress!


thx dippys, soon you'll see the 55g planted P tank








[/quote]
--told you it is addicting!! How many more are ya planning LOL
[/quote]

haha i already had a low-tech 20g, thats get a few of my clipping at each trimming


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN said:


> HaN--
> I will say again that you are doing excellent, and glad to see your tanks progress!


thx dippys, soon you'll see the 55g planted P tank








[/quote]
--told you it is addicting!! How many more are ya planning LOL
[/quote]

haha i already had a low-tech 20g, thats get a few of my clipping at each trimming
[/quote]


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

that is the best plants tank i ever seen. nice job man. very happy for you.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

JDM~PiRaYa~AE86 said:


> that is the best plants tank i ever seen. nice job man. very happy for you.


thx


----------

